# amplificador jbl se enciende solo sin remote



## jon1003gti (Ago 3, 2010)

muy buenas aqui estoy de nuevo a la carga, me trajeron un jbl gto1004, y el problema que tiene este es que nada mas colocarle el 12+ y gnd sin conectar remote el amplificador se enciende solo y he comprobado si ay algun puente entre rem y 12+ pero nada, n cuanto pueda subo esquemas y los componentes que les cambie, un saludo a todos


----------



## jon1003gti (Ago 7, 2010)

hola aqui pongo el manual de reparacion, e de decir que en la parte de la fuente los transistores q10 y q12 se calientan en exceso mientras los otros no lo asen de esa manera. muchas gracias


http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/47411/JBL_GTO1004.html

no he podido subirlo, ya que el archivo tiene 2.87mb y no me deja asi qu eles e puetso la pagina.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 7, 2010)

algunos detalles mas poria ser
perooo le mandas corrient directo o pasa por un llabe o algo por el estilo
saludos


----------



## jon1003gti (Ago 9, 2010)

nono vamos a ver, lo tengo en un banco de pruebas a la cual alimento desde uina bateria al amplificador, positivo directio 12v, gnd directo de - bateria, y remote tengo unas pin*Z*as de cocodrilo la cual *H*ago q*U*e  funcione el ampli cuando quiera pero este el problema q*UE* tiene es eso q*UE* no le *H*e puesto el rem nada y se enciende sola, gracias


----------



## electroaudio (Ago 9, 2010)

hola que tal como vas,tenes que buscar el problema en los transistors que manejan el encendido del integrado que hace de oscilador(tl494) los transistores son q6  q2  q1 y los componentes asociados,pero cambia los transistores uno de ellos esta mal y es por eso que se enciende sola.
 espero que soluciones el drama de ultima escribime y le buscamos la vuelta.  saludos


----------

